# Odie Update!!!



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad the surgery went well!! We will continue to keep Odie and his foster dad in our prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Odie is doing better than great. He will probably be leaping into your car tomorrow. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great update. So glad that his surgery went well. Hope his recovery goes just as smooth. Odie sounds like an amazing boy.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like Odie did wonderfully. I hope he continues to recover in record time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad that the surgery went well. Here's to Odie - keep healing buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

I am so happy that Odie's surgery went well!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Odie went home today! Here's Tim's report and some pics!

Greeting, All -

I picked up Odie this morning from the KSU Vet Hospital. The staff there couldn't be more gracious and helpful.

The first thing that John Ayers (senior vet student) did was show me the before and after x-rays. What a difference! 

The surgery went very well, and Odie was attended by the full staff - Dr Roush (surgery professor), Dr Ralph Millard (surgery resident), a surgical intern, and John. He said that Odie was a great patient.

John explained that Odie will need to have limited movement for 8 weeks while the implant fully heals. That means that he will be confined to a 6' x 8' carpeted area or his 48" crate - and no interaction with other dogs. For the first 3 weeks, I will use a sling to give him some walking assistance when taking him outside to use the bathroom. After that he can fully walk on his own, but will still need to be on a leash for the full 8 weeks so he won't decide to run and jump before he's ready.

Odie has a mild case of dermatitis on his skin that the doctors are treating with some antibiotics. Since the breakout was near the surgical site, they didn't want to add a complication to his procedure. There are no long-term problems expected.

The doc gave Odie some Tramadol for pain, and a few tablets of Deramaxx to help with inflammation. Today I'm using a cold compress on his incision, and will convert to a warm-heat compress starting tomorrow, lasting for one week.

Odie has to use a lampshade collar for 14 days to keep him from licking his incision. There's a cloth-type bandage over his the wound that will fall off within the next few days.

Although I'm going to have my hands full for the next couple of months, I don't mind. Odie is a great boy, and certainly worth the effort.

Unless something unusual happens, I'll send another update in about a week.

Below are a few pictures.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

Odie is a beauty and I KNOW YOU ARE happy to be home with TIM!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping so people can see Odie's going home pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING

*Look at Odie's going home pics posted by Debles!!!!*


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonderful news about Odie.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Odie looks great in the pictures. Can't believe he just had surgery. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks gorgeous and sounds like a update for Odie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Odie is beautiful! Tim, you are a saint. May kindness follow you...and find you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Odie is beautiful! Tim, you are a saint. May kindness follow you...and find you.


 May I just say ditto??


----------

